# Hi



## Oz01 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, I am new to Spain and would appreciate any advice. I am from Australia and we have 2 cats, that are still a bit jetlagged. I would like to know of any certified vets who are approved to send animals overseas please? I am a certified Naturopathic practitioner/Complementary Medical Practitioner. I am thinking of working from home. Look forward to chatting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Oz01 said:


> Hi, I am new to Spain and would appreciate any advice. I am from Australia and we have 2 cats, that are still a bit jetlagged. I would like to know of any certified vets who are approved to send animals overseas please? I am a certified Naturopathic practitioner/Complementary Medical Practitioner. I am thinking of working from home. Look forward to chatting.


:welcome:

I have to admit I'm confused........ your cats are here & you want a vet who is certified to send them overseas :confused2:

as far as work is concerned - I imagine you've already sorted out permission to work & live here before you came, so now you need to check out what licences you'd need from the ayuntamiento, & also find out if your qualifications are even recognised here in Spain

then talk to a gestor about paying your autónomo & s/he'll sort out tax payments for you too


----------



## Oz01 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for your response. I will be going back home eventually, and it would be better if we use a vet for these purposes right from the start. From what I hear, there are not many regulations hear for what I do, but I am highly qualified. I will look at what you have provided, thanks 


xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I have to admit I'm confused........ your cats are here & you want a vet who is certified to send them overseas :confused2:
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you come over to Spain on a work visa?? There is little work in Spain due to the financial crisis, but the best thing you can do is get your paperwork sorted (NIE residencia) and as xabiachica says, go and see a gestor who will enable you to become an autonomo - then you can advertise and see if there is any work around?????

As for the vet question - I havent a clue. There are carriers who specialise in sending animals overseas???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Oz01 said:


> Thanks for your response. I will be going back home eventually, and it would be better if we use a vet for these purposes right from the start. From what I hear, there are not many regulations hear for what I do, but I am highly qualified. I will look at what you have provided, thanks


do be careful though - there are various licences required for working from home, and tax implications too - & if you're renting you'd need permission from your landlord, too

do see a gestor before you do anything, though

out of curiosity - how did you manage to get a work visa?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

As far as I am aware, Spain is much like the UK in that you do not need any qualifications at all to practice most kinds of complementary/alternative medicine. 

Shocking isn't it?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Bringing pets into Spain isn't usually a problem; the real issue is when you go home and abiding by the rules and regulations which apply in your country. Depending on the area you move to, you may get lucky and find a vet who is totally au fait with your country.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> As far as I am aware, Spain is much like the UK in that you do not need any qualifications at all to practice most kinds of complementary/alternative medicine.
> 
> Shocking isn't it?


it is, isn't it?

the OP would still need licences/insurance & so on, to work from home legally though


----------



## Oz01 (Jul 10, 2012)

jimenato said:


> As far as I am aware, Spain is much like the UK in that you do not need any qualifications at all to practice most kinds of complementary/alternative medicine.
> 
> Shocking isn't it?


Yes, I am quite shocked and disappointed. In Australia, we are self regulated because our government does not think 'preventative' health is of any merit!!
Our self regulations are quite good at present, and I am in an association whereby regulations are very strict (as they should be) but we are working to become 'regulated' similar to the UK


----------



## Oz01 (Jul 10, 2012)

thrax said:


> Bringing pets into Spain isn't usually a problem; the real issue is when you go home and abiding by the rules and regulations which apply in your country. Depending on the area you move to, you may get lucky and find a vet who is totally au fait with your country.


Thanks for that, but yes we do need a vet for getting our cats back home eventually. There is one here, but we have to find him/her. Our cats have come from Australia to Jordan for 10 weeks, then on to UK for 3 month quarantine before coming here. I am not sending them anywhere that is not recognised OS. They have been through hell.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Good for you!!!!


----------



## Oz01 (Jul 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> do be careful though - there are various licences required for working from home, and tax implications too - & if you're renting you'd need permission from your landlord, too
> 
> do see a gestor before you do anything, though
> 
> out of curiosity - how did you manage to get a work visa?


What is a gestor please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Oz01 said:


> What is a gestor please?


a gestor is someone who you pay to sort out your paperwork for you - the Spanish use them for everything from contracts to paying staff wages, taxes etc

a lot of them will also have lawyers & accountants on site - mine does

you can pay them for a one-off job such as matriculating a car, or transferring ownership papers, sorting out NIE number, residencia etc - or pay a monthly retainer


----------



## Oz01 (Jul 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> a gestor is someone who you pay to sort out your paperwork for you - the Spanish use them for everything from contracts to paying staff wages, taxes etc
> 
> a lot of them will also have lawyers & accountants on site - mine does
> 
> you can pay them for a one-off job such as matriculating a car, or transferring ownership papers, sorting out NIE number, residencia etc - or pay a monthly retainer


Thanks for that . Don't have a work visa, have only just landed here and am still getting over the culture shock. Am doing Masters via distance, so won't be working full time anyway. Really just offering a service to expats who may be interested in my services


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So what visa are you on?? Cos to be able to register to do any work (in fact most other things), you'll need an NIE/residencia and to get that, you'll need proof of visa type, income and healthcare??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Oz01 said:


> Thanks for that . Don't have a work visa, have only just landed here and am still getting over the culture shock. Am doing Masters via distance, so won't be working full time anyway. Really just offering a service to expats who may be interested in my services


ahhhhh

what visa do you have then???


----------

